# Connecting a PIR to light fitting



## Robbo60 (7 Jan 2021)

I have turned my internal kitchen door around to create more space but it means the light switch is behind it. Rather than move the switch I thought about fitting a PIR to the light fitting. Lots available on Amazon, but are they easy to fit. Not awfully hot on electrics but have changed all light switched and sockets in my house. Any recommendations please


----------



## clogs (7 Jan 2021)

I'd say it was quite easy.......
I'm looking for a tiny PIR that fits under a wall cupboard......
so u can just swipe ur hand under the cupboard and the light comes on...do it again to turn em off...
did see it in B+Q on a visit but nothing in store.....
it'd be nice as she wants a new kitchen....


----------



## Just4Fun (7 Jan 2021)

I have found it easy to replace single switches with {PIR sensors.

As an alternative, I faced the same problem as you in my mother's bathroom a couple of years ago after I changed the "handedness" of the door. Her local hardware shop (yes, it still exists) had a light bulb replacement which included a sensor. It worked great - no wiring changes, just take the old bulb out and replace it with the sensor-equipped bulb.


----------



## Sawdust Sam (7 Jan 2021)

If you have a neutral in your switch box this would be an easy solution assuming you only have one switch for the light in question.



https://cpc.farnell.com/pro-elec/0901/switch-pir-mains-3-wire/dp/PL10859?mckv=scYzEHiCY_dc%7Cpcrid%7C224681022194%7Ckword%7C%7Cmatch%7C%7Cplid%7C%7Cslid%7C%7Cproduct%7CPL10859%7Cpgrid%7C43783379941%7Cptaid%7Cpla-813596861734%7C&CMP=KNC-GUK-CPC-SHOPPING&gclid=CjwKCAiA_9r_BRBZEiwAHZ_v17shxrSg3PH34aX1axehKnc6KXre-6qyqXWexP8XnTeAICdSxNhUuhoCgQkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sandyn (7 Jan 2021)

You could just use one of these fancy wifi remote switches and mount it somewhere accessible. PIR's are very easy to install, but it will switch off after a while, then you will have to get up and move around. I worked in an office with PIR controlled lights. I was always first in and it was a pain in the bum when I was sitting working the lights would go off. I would have to wave my arms around like a mad thing to see again.


----------



## NormanB (7 Jan 2021)

My recommendation would be to avoid PIR for this application. You may however wish to consider using the Quinetic range of receivers and switches. You should be able to put the receiver up in the ceiling void and the switch at a location that perfectly suits you. LINKY

To implement this modification Wagoboxes and Wago 221 connectors are your friend.


----------



## RickG (8 Jan 2021)

@clogs having a PIR under a cabinet will mean having to keep waving under the cabinet to "remind" it that you're still there.
I work in lighting. In most internal situations, rather than use a PIR we would use a Microwave sensor. These are similar to PIR but instead of the device looking for infrared, they detect microwave caused by movements. 

The MW sensor could also be mounted under a kitchen cabinet, or as a replacement for the light switch on the wall, because it doesn't need line of sight to detect movement.


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Jan 2021)

Just4Fun said:


> I have found it easy to replace single switches with {PIR sensors.
> 
> As an alternative, I faced the same problem as you in my mother's bathroom a couple of years ago after I changed the "handedness" of the door. Her local hardware shop (yes, it still exists) had a light bulb replacement which included a sensor. It worked great - no wiring changes, just take the old bulb out and replace it with the sensor-equipped bulb.


Thanks J4F. My kitchen light has 3 spots, but I'll bear it in mind for other lights


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Jan 2021)

Sawdust Sam said:


> If you have a neutral in your switch box this would be an easy solution assuming you only have one switch for the light in question.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cpc.farnell.com/pro-elec/0901/switch-pir-mains-3-wire/dp/PL10859?mckv=scYzEHiCY_dc%7Cpcrid%7C224681022194%7Ckword%7C%7Cmatch%7C%7Cplid%7C%7Cslid%7C%7Cproduct%7CPL10859%7Cpgrid%7C43783379941%7Cptaid%7Cpla-813596861734%7C&CMP=KNC-GUK-CPC-SHOPPING&gclid=CjwKCAiA_9r_BRBZEiwAHZ_v17shxrSg3PH34aX1axehKnc6KXre-6qyqXWexP8XnTeAICdSxNhUuhoCgQkQAvD_BwE


Thanks SS. Saw these on Amazon and looked quite neat. So you mount it on the ceiling near the light fitting, take the mains feed and neutral out of the fitting and into PIR. Then connect live and neutral from PIR to fitting. On wiring diagram it says for both Earths "connect to box" - what box? Apologies ifI am being a bit dim


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Jan 2021)

RickG said:


> @clogs having a PIR under a cabinet will mean having to keep waving under the cabinet to "remind" it that you're still there.
> I work in lighting. In most internal situations, rather than use a PIR we would use a Microwave sensor. These are similar to PIR but instead of the device looking for infrared, they detect microwave caused by movements.
> 
> The MW sensor could also be mounted under a kitchen cabinet, or as a replacement for the light switch on the wall, because it doesn't need line of sight to detect movement.


Thanks Rick. Can you put a link to one up please. Never heard of them. How do you connect to light?


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Jan 2021)

NormanB said:


> My recommendation would be to avoid PIR for this application. You may however wish to consider using the Quinetic range of receivers and switches. You should be able to put the receiver up in the ceiling void and the switch at a location that perfectly suits you. LINKY
> 
> To implement this modification Wagoboxes and Wago 221 connectors are your friend.


Thanks Norman - how does it connect to the light fitting?


----------



## Robbo60 (8 Jan 2021)

Sandyn said:


> You could just use one of these fancy wifi remote switches and mount it somewhere accessible. PIR's are very easy to install, but it will switch off after a while, then you will have to get up and move around. I worked in an office with PIR controlled lights. I was always first in and it was a pain in the bum when I was sitting working the lights would go off. I would have to wave my arms around like a mad thing to see again.


Thanks Sandyn. Switching off not a problem as in a kitchen so no sitting about. Not sure how the wi-fi connects to the light?


----------



## NormanB (8 Jan 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> Thanks Norman - how does it connect to the light fitting?


To the receiver : From the loop switched live, neutral and earth. From the receiver standard switched live, neutral and earth to the light fitting. Switch is not powered and pairs to the ‘wireless’ receiver

see this YT video : Linky


----------



## Sawdust Sam (17 Jan 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> Thanks SS. Saw these on Amazon and looked quite neat. So you mount it on the ceiling near the light fitting, take the mains feed and neutral out of the fitting and into PIR. Then connect live and neutral from PIR to fitting. On wiring diagram it says for both Earths "connect to box" - what box? Apologies ifI am being a bit dim



no it replaces your existing light switch


----------



## Robbo60 (17 Jan 2021)

thanks Sam. DOH!


----------



## Spectric (17 Jan 2021)

Sawdust Sam said:


> If you have a neutral in your switch box this would be an easy solution


Unlikely as only the live and live return drop down to the switch. One reason was that this prevented people using it as a power source for something it was not intended for. Personally these days with the rise of technology I would run Neutrals to light switchs just in case people wanted remote control of their lights, just don't lose the remote. 

I would not fit a PIR in a kitchen, they are motion sensed and the last thing you want is to be plunged into darkness having just taken something out the oven.


----------



## Sawdust Sam (18 Jan 2021)

Spectric said:


> Unlikely as only the live and live return drop down to the switch. One reason was that this prevented people using it as a power source for something it was not intended for. Personally these days with the rise of technology I would run Neutrals to light switchs just in case people wanted remote control of their lights, just don't lose the remote.
> 
> I would not fit a PIR in a kitchen, they are motion sensed and the last thing you want is to be plunged into darkness having just taken something out the oven.



Its not unlikely at all depending on the age of the house. All my light switches have neutrals which is great for fitting Sonoff minis 

personally I wouldn’t fit an IR in my kitchen either but thats what the OP asked for.

there is a manual override switch on my linked item for oven operations


----------



## MARK.B. (6 Feb 2021)

Some of the concoction's that come out of our oven are best kept in the dark


----------

